# What hand polish for black car?



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

I've been using SRP for a few years now and get some good results when used by hand. But I was wondering if anyone could recommend a polish with little or no cut that will bring out a deeper shine than the SRP, if something like this exists?

I've read that Ultra Deep Shine claims to do this but also that its an all in one product, which I don't want.

Cheers


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Blackhole

After trying a sample on Saturday I would strongly suggest poorboys black hole


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

^^^ Seconded, and also have a look at Poorboys polish with carnauba (blue) which is also non abrasive and always looks great on my black paintwork.


----------



## The Prof (Nov 29, 2007)

Another vote here for Poorboys Black Hole.
I have also acheived good results on a black car by hand with Clearcote Vanilla Moose.


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

What do you guys like specifically about Blackhole? Does it give more depth of shine?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Whilst it's always going to be the polishing prep work that really delivers the depth of gloss, I have to say with hand on heart, BH definitely does add something extra to the finish (on my car at least). It's not just a case of using something and convincing yourself it looks better to justify the purchase, there's a noticable boost in the wetness and 'liquidy' look of the paint after using this.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

twissler said:


> What do you guys like specifically about Blackhole? Does it give more depth of shine?


I was donated some thankfully by PJS :thumb: 
I forgot I had it to try until the neighbour was moaning about the job done on her mini, to be fair the product didn't cover the swirls like I expected but the shine was deep and awesome and the product easy to use :thumb:


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

I've already removed the swirls using my Megs g220 so i just want something to really enhance the shine. I've just given the whole car a good hand polish with SRP which I really like but I now want to introduce another stage to purley enhance the shine and depth before an lsp.

I don't really know if I being realistic or if the results i get with the SRP are as good as its going to get.


----------



## bigbro (Jul 27, 2009)

can the same be said for red paintwork? will blackhole be a good product to prepare it for a wax like collinite??


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

bigbro said:


> can the same be said for red paintwork? will blackhole be a good product to prepare it for a wax like collinite??


When I order a new bottle I will be able to tell you, but I agree with Viper, the finish is more than megs glaze or an srp polish, but Ionly had one car to try it on


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

Does blackhole reduce flake pop ? I do not want to do the whole car (BMW Mystic Blue) to find it reduces / kills flake pop . Thanks in advance


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

From my testing so far, this is what you get from the following products

GLARE - enhanced metal flake pop - brings it out more even though its a long term filling product
Prima Amigo - 1 to 3 shades richer, clearer and wetter colour shade. Put it on properly and it's like you just put on a darker colour paint and a sheet of glass over that 
** IT MAY HIDE FLAKE THOUGH **

Results from it are locked in once you seal, wax or crystal Lacquer coat the finish

Menzerna PO87MF - what I refer too as the "WET CHOCOLATE" polish. 
it always stays wet and applied after a machine application of menz 85RD or 106 with LC CCS black, blue, red or gold hand pads, gives insane wetness, increased clarity and low colour shade improvement.

Blackfire GEP - 1 shade of brighter or wetter colour shade. Very wet and clear.


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

mellowfellow said:


> Does blackhole reduce flake pop ? I do not want to do the whole car (BMW Mystic Blue) to find it reduces / kills flake pop . Thanks in advance


from my usage of black hole i would say no it dont hide the flake and its an excellent product by hand :thumb:


----------



## five£wash (Oct 12, 2008)

i'm gonna try zymql hd cleanse on my black audi next week topped with ebony, hopefully should give some good results


----------



## Rilla (Apr 5, 2009)

See my thread about the black porsche m8, I know the zy**l glasur is expensive, but what a joy to use and end result was stunning. I am going to be buying myself some of this for the more discerning client I get.


----------



## five£wash (Oct 12, 2008)

Rilla said:


> See my thread about the black porsche m8, I know the zy**l glasur is expensive, but what a joy to use and end result was stunning. I am going to be buying myself some of this for the more discerning client I get.


hi mate, you wouldn't happen to post on rs246 would you?


----------



## Rilla (Apr 5, 2009)

lol yup that would be me, whats ur user name on there then????


----------



## five£wash (Oct 12, 2008)

i thought i recognised the user name and RS6!!!!! my username on there is rtd


----------



## Rilla (Apr 5, 2009)

ah lol, hi m8!


----------



## five£wash (Oct 12, 2008)

hello, now i know why the 6 looks soooo good


----------



## Rilla (Apr 5, 2009)

lol thnx, I try to get out and do it once a week, but the good 'ol isle of man weather sumtimes puts the kibosh on that plan.


----------

